# new speaker stands for cheap



## wig (Mar 10, 2007)

went to home depot and bought some concrete sinder blocks 1.25 each.with one laid down and one stood on top of the other gives me 23 1/2 inches.not bad ,a set of stands for 5 bucks.I'll try to get some pics up later. Wig


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What speakers do you have on them? 

I've been promoting this method for years, and have mentioned it a couple times on my podcast at realht.info. I had to find stands for my 11x11x17", 30lb, JBL S38IIs. A pretty tall order, and every commercial product I found was hundreds of dollars. So I went to Home Depot, bought 8 12x16x8" cinder blocks, and for less than $20 had speaker stands that kicked the snot outof anything you could pay hundreds of dollars for. Non coupling, non resonate, super sturdy, inexpensive. What's not to like?

Cons: Ugly. Solution: Go to the fabric store. I found some nice fabric that matched our couch, draped it over the cinderblocks, and voila!! Actually better looking than black, wooden stands. Cost me another $15.

Cons: Hard to move around because they're heavy. Solution: measure twice, place speaker stands once. I did a lot of math before positioning my speakers, but I did have to restack the blocks a couple times. When it came to minor adjustments/toe in, I just left the stands and rotated only the speakers.

If you want to learn more inexpensive tips, check out my podcast at http://realht.info


----------



## wig (Mar 10, 2007)

bose 201s not the best in the world. but they sound good for what I have in them.50 bucks about 7 years ago. had them a my parents and almost forgot about them.till I bought a used receiver in February.overall I'm in the hobby for pretty cheap so far. Wig


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Does 2 blocks get them up to ear level? You might want to go grab a third, or one of the thinner 4 inch patio blocks if that all you need.

More money isn't always the solution to better sound (as you're finding out). I'm sure the Bose will go someday, but for now, look at your overall system to figure out what needs upgrades the most, and don't let the $10,000 a pair crowd talk down about your speakers.


----------



## wig (Mar 10, 2007)

yea my bose sound way better than any tv I've heard.:bigsmile: I have my eye on some upgrades. Wig


----------



## bigguy (Feb 26, 2007)

Consider building your next set of speakers... You wont be dissapointed...

thanks
Dan


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

bigguy said:


> Consider building your next set of speakers... You wont be dissapointed...
> 
> thanks
> Dan


I agree with the above comment 

Using cinder blocks as stands is a good idea,one I never thought of. PE had some high-mass stands on sale last year and I snagged me a pair before the sale ended...but cinder blocks would've been WAY cheaper.


----------



## wig (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm saving up for a set of hawthorne audio 15'' OB setup.They really don't cost that much for some people.but for me 300 bucks is 300 bucks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you guys have a picture of that customized speaker stand???


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Do you have the holes in the cinder blocks facing forwards or aiming up? I assume forwards. If they are up are there any problems with having hollow cavities that close to the speaker?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

BoomieMCT said:


> Do you have the holes in the cinder blocks facing forwards or aiming up? I assume forwards. If they are up are there any problems with having hollow cavities that close to the speaker?


I have mine facing up so they are blocked closed by the carpet and speaker. I have a fear of spiders, and I'm man enough to admit it, so the last thing I want is to provide them with a nice little home.

Given the mass and non-resonant nature of cement, the "tube" created by stacking a couple cinderblocks with the holes facing down shouldn't have any measurable effect, much less a noticeable one.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> Cons: Hard to move around because they're heavy. Solution: measure twice, place speaker stands once. I did a lot of math before positioning my speakers, but I did have to restack the blocks a couple times. When it came to minor adjustments/toe in, I just left the stands and rotated only the speakers.


 I'm not sure how it would affect the sound, but would placing an MDF board with small rollers under the blocks work? I know it probably wouldn't for carpets and I think there's enough mass in the blocks to stop any vibrations. 

:dontknow:

Bob


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Bob_99 said:


> I'm not sure how it would affect the sound, but would placing an MDF board with small rollers under the blocks work? I know it probably wouldn't for carpets and I think there's enough mass in the blocks to stop any vibrations.
> 
> :dontknow:
> 
> Bob


I'd have stability concerns there, though using them temporary to find location could be okay (unless you floor is slanted and your $1000 speakers and 500lbs of concrete goes rolling into your kitchen.). 

Using large blocks gives you enough surface area to move the speakers around quite a bit, so I'd start with some temp stands, find a location that works, and just go with that.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> I'd have stability concerns there, though using them temporary to find location could be okay (unless you floor is slanted and your $1000 speakers and 500lbs of concrete goes rolling into your kitchen.).


:rofl2:

I was thinking more along the lines of the smaller long rollers (not wheels) but I totally agree with your suggestions.

Bob


----------

